# About to respool Two Tyrnos 30W. What line



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Anything new and cool out there?

I just have 30lb high vis mono on now. Wondering if anyone is using anything else. Probably go with the same stuff. Just wondering though. Anyone got any specific line recommendations they like? Open to trying something new.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

The new ande monster is what I just spooled all my trolling rods with. Or you could go with 80# braid then top shot it with 50 or 80# mono.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Depends what you plan to use them for. 

Trolling: straight hi-vis good. 
Trolling for big fish little reel: 300-600 yards of spectra with 100yards of Hi-Vis top shot. 
Bottom/Jigging: 100 yards mono with 300-500 yards spectra. 

As far as brand I have not found much difference between most major brands of both mono or spectra. I'm sure that will set off a flurry of opinions...but just mine. 

I usually use PowerPro or Tuffline XP for spectra and Trilene, Suffix, or momoi for mono.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If it were me;

500yds or 60-65lb spectra backing (65lb solid would be my preference) with the rest topped in 50lb mono. Should push 700yds which will give you the right combination of power and capacity. As far as the mono goes, give the Berkley Pro Spec a try. Its pretty good stuff and great handling


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yea, just trolling around the nipple, elbow, spur and rigs. Already have some 50w for heavier stuff so was just looking for opinions. Haven't used these in awhile so just checking in on what folks like now. I'll probably stay with hi vis cause I just prefer it but might pack on heavier stuff since I may come across something bigger than what they are currently set up for which is mainly dolphin, blackfin and wahoo in SC.


----------

